
Securing Browsers Through Isolation versus Mitigation - noinsight
https://medium.com/@justin.schuh/securing-browsers-through-isolation-versus-mitigation-15f0baced2c2
======
mtgx
Edge got destroyed at this year's Pwn2Own, which happened 3 weeks after that
Microsoft post. So, enough said?

~~~
technion
Were those mitigations live though?

Microsoft announced Edge Application Guard[0] back in September and it still
doesn't ship on the latest stable release.

[0]
[https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/09/27/application-g...](https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/09/27/application-
guard-microsoft-edge/)

